# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  75 millones de euros para obras de modernización y consolidación de regadíos en Aragón

## F. Lázaro

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente destinará 75.012.005 euros para ejecutar obras de modernización y consolidación de regadíos en la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón. Esas actuaciones se llevarán a cabo a partir del próximo año 2013 en base a un Convenio de Colaboración suscrito entre el Ministerio y la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias, SEIASA, tras su autorización en Consejo de Ministros el pasado 30 de noviembre.

El Convenio establece los criterios generales de actuación de la Sociedad, en relación con la promoción, contratación y explotación de estas obras, declaradas de interés general y cuya ejecución es encargada por el MAGRAMA a la Sociedad Estatal, en concurrencia con las Comunidades de Regantes y con las Comunidades Autónomas correspondientes.

Con la inversión prevista se llevarán a cabo 7 actuaciones en la provincia de Huesca.

Huesca- Embalse de regulación Sauvella (C.R. El Puntal) (11,5 millones de euros); C.R. La Concepción (12,6 millones de euros); C.R. Molinar del Flumen. Fase I (14,1 millones de euros) ; C.R. Molinar del Flumen .Fase II (22,1 millones de euros); C.R. Lasesa . Fase II. (7 millones de euros); C.R. A 19-20 Huerto (7,036 millones de euros) y C.R. Sector XI Canal del Flumen (Complementario) (600.000 euros).

Estas actuaciones beneficiarán a un total de 2.283 regantes y afectarán a una superficie de 29.971 hectáreas.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/agricul...n-aragon-24892

----------

